# New Panama City Offshore Tournament?



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone else hearing rumors of an offshore tournament returning to Panama City this summer?


----------



## tylermx54 (Jul 26, 2013)

I live in PC and have not heard of anything. What are they saying?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes but its not what your thinking. I've heard of two being discussed. One hosted by lighthouse and treasure island marina as a meat fish offshore tournament with tag a release only. The other is being debated by the grand Marlin which is opening in August. I sure wish they would because dragging a 36 contender all over the gulf coast isn't the funniest thing I've done.


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Grand Lagoon Grand Slam...they announced it yesterday. T-D-W...Lighthouse and Pirates Cove Marinas putting in on. Been a long 5 years without a tournament!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

wahooproductions said:


> Grand Lagoon Grand Slam...they announced it yesterday. T-D-W...Lighthouse and Pirates Cove Marinas putting in on. Been a long 5 years without a tournament!



Hopefully we can get more than 5 boats.


----------

